# Cute Baby Owl Hunts Invisible Prey + Talking Porcupine videos



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

Like a kitten playing with toys, practice makes perfect.


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)




----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

The Wagging Dead!


----------



## sinensispsyched (Dec 15, 2011)

What species was the first owl?

The talking porcupine and the owl were so cute, and the armadillo was making me laugh my butt off!


----------



## Precarious (Dec 15, 2011)

sinensispsyched said:


> What species was the first owl?


I don't know. Doesn't say on YouTube. But if you find some grab two and give one to me.


----------



## gripen (Dec 15, 2011)

sinensispsyched said:


> What species was the first owl?
> 
> The talking porcupine and the owl were so cute, and the armadillo was making me laugh my butt off!


Great horned owl.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Dec 15, 2011)

at 1:05 teddy is like " Hey! Mine!"


----------



## patrickfraser (Dec 16, 2011)

That porcupine was very much NOT into sharing. I swear I heard him using vulgar language. :lol: That little owl is adorable. It looks like it was after a shadow.


----------

